# Parallelschaltung versus Reihenschaltung



## 0x90 (11. März 2009)

Hi,

bringt eine Parallelschaltung gegenüber einer Reihenschaltung irgendwelche Vorteile? Da Bilder viel mehr sagen als tausend Worte, hier ist was ich meine:

Reihenschaltung (aktuell)
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/1vhz85qk/Reihenschaltung.png

Parallelschaltung
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/xha889iw/Parallelschaltung.png

*BLAU* - Schlauch
*GRÜN*  - T-Stück(e)
*ROT*  - Komponente #1 (z.B. CPU)
*GELB*  - Komponente #2 (z.B. GPU)

Danke


----------



## MasterMito (11. März 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Das Wasser sucht sich, wie Strom, den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Somit kann es sein, wenn einer der beiden Kühler, weniger Wasser durchlässt, überhaupt nix mehr fließt. korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist, aber eine Parallelschaltung bei Wäkü halte ich doch für etwas unrealistisch.


----------



## 0x90 (11. März 2009)

Dachte ich mir auch und deswegen hat es mich auch nicht verwundert, dass ich bis heute noch nie eine solche Parallelschaltung gesehen habe. Der Vorschlag stammt von einem Freund, der mir nahe legte, dass sich dadurch die Durchflussmenge und (somit auch) die Kühlung verbessert. Vielleicht wollte er mich auch einfach nur verarschen... mhh


----------



## Jorlin (11. März 2009)

Bei der Parallelschaltung reduziert sich zwar der Widerstand des Systems und der Gesamtdurchfluss wird erhöht, jedoch wird pro Kühler in der Parallelschaltung weniger Fluss erreicht als im Vergleich zur Reihenschaltung. Dies kann dazu führen, dass der Durchfluss in einem der Kühler so gering wird, dass es zu einem deutlichen Temperaturanstieg des zu kühlenden Elementes kommt. 
Die Parallelschaltung ist nur dann unkritisch, wenn zum Beispiel gleiche Kühler mit gleichen Wegen (z.B. SLI-Konfiguration) gekühlt werden. 

Auch wenn der Durchfluss an sich nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Gesamtkühlleistung hat, sollte (abhängig vom installierten System) eine gewisse Untergrenze nicht unterschritten werden, da es, wie gesagt, dann zum deutlichen Anstieg der Temperatur kommt. 

Im Falle einer Wasserkühlung sind die Temperaturunterschiede des Wassers zwischen den einzelnen Kühlern sehr gering (wenige Kelvin). Mit Anstieg der Auslastung des Systems ergibt sich durch die stetige Konvektion ein gleichmäßiger Temperaturanstieg des Wassers, so dass die Parallelschaltung keinen Vorteil gegenüber der Reihenschaltung bietet.


----------



## cyberhofi (11. März 2009)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Das Wasser sucht sich, wie Strom, den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Somit kann es sein, wenn einer der beiden Kühler, weniger Wasser durchlässt, überhaupt nix mehr fließt. korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist, aber eine Parallelschaltung bei Wäkü halte ich doch für etwas unrealistisch.




Doch es fließt schon noch was durch den Kühler mit mehr Widerstand (ist bei elektrischem strom auch so), aber halt viel weniger...

Der Geamtdurchfluss wird zwar etwas erhöht, was aber meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile bringt da besonders CPU Kühler ja auf eine gewisse Fließgeschwindigkeit setzen, und die is ja dann in Parallelschaltung geringer.

Das einzige wo ich eine Parallelschaltung als sinnvoll einschätze sind diese Microkühler, da die ziemlich dünne Schläuche haben (4/1 oder so) und somit das ganze System ausbremsen würden, dort ist es auch nicht das Problem da man mehrere parallel schaltet da sie ja den gleichen Widerstand haben.


----------



## Seppelchen (11. März 2009)

Viel interessanter ist die Parallelschaltung von Radiatoren... allerdings bin ich da bis jetzt immer noch auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Vergleichstests.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht sowas schon gesehen?


----------



## cyberhofi (11. März 2009)

Das stimmt allerdings, die haben "intern" sowieso ne Parallelschaltung, da sollten mehrere Parallel doch noch besser sein...


----------



## Dr.House (11. März 2009)

Nur die Reihenschaltung bringt was bei Wakü-Pumpen -da der Druck ansteigt.

Bei Parallelschalting ändert sich sogut wie nix am Durchfluss.

der8auer hat es mal netterweise für mich getestet mit 2 Aquastream Pumpen.


Deswegen gibt es auch nur Dual-Deckel in Reihenschaltung für die Laing zu kaufen. 

Guckst du hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/15637-2-x-laing-ultra.html

Und hier : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=7106738&postcount=117


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

Seppelchen schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist die Parallelschaltung von Radiatoren... allerdings bin ich da bis jetzt immer noch auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Vergleichstests.



Die wenigsten Leute verwenden zwei baugleiche Radiatoren parrallel 
(und wenn man z.B. einen Dual in der Front und einen im Deckel hat, wird es nicht nur schwer, die identisch zu verschlauchen - dadurch, dass der eine die Abluft des anderen abbekommt, wäre eine Reihenschaltung nach Gegenstromprinzip sogar sinnvoller.


Ansonsten:
- Wasserkühlungskreisläufe werden "in Reihe" aufgebaut. Y-/T-Stücke sind zwar verfügbar, ein Aufbau mit parrallel eingebundenen Kühlern ist aber in fast allen Fällen die schlechtere Lösung. Das Wasser nimmt den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes - diesen bietet meist der einfachere Kühler auf der weniger kühlungsbedürftigen Komponente. Durch die Abzweigung mit höherem Wiederstand fließt ggf. nicht genug Wasser, um für ausreichend Kühlung zu sorgen.


----------



## Seppelchen (11. März 2009)

Was meinst du denn mit "Gegenstromprinzip"?

Mit verschiedenen Radiatoren, und in einem solchen Aufbau wie du den jetzt geschildert hast, ist es sicherlich nicht ratsam eine Parallelschaltung auszuprobieren.
Allerdings würden mich einfach mal Vergleichswerte interessieren. Ich hab schon die verschiedensten Theorien gelesen. Im Moment glaube ich, dass es egal ist ob man Parallel oder seriell schaltet. (Voraussetzungen hierfür sind: gleiche Verschlauchung, gleiche Radis, beide mit gleich warmer Luft versorgt)


----------



## 0x90 (11. März 2009)

Wieder etwas gelernt. Das kommt davon wenn man damals in Physik gepennt hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

Seppelchen schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit "Gegenstromprinzip"?



Das das Wasser entgegen der Luft strömt (vergleiche z.B. Fischkiemen, nur ists da Blut und Wasser).
D.h. wenn die Luft durch einen Radiator rein- und dann durch den zweiten rausgeblasen wird, fließt das Wasser erst durch letzteren und dann durch den ersten. Grund:
Mit der "warmen" Luft kann ich das "heiße" Wasser auf mittlere Temperatur kühlen, mit der "kalten" Luft das mittlere noch weiter runter.
Lasse ich beides in gleicher Richtung kühlen, ist der Austausch am "kalten" Radiator zwar etwas effektiver - aber dann trifft im zweiten Radiator lauwarmes Wasser auf warme Luft und es findet gar kein Austauch mehr statt.
Aufgrund der geringen Temperaturunterschiede in einer Wasserkühlung (sowohl beim Wasser wie auch bei der Luft) dürfte der Vorteil zwar minimal ausfallen - aber zumindest sollte er größer sein, als die Temperaturverbesserung durch den größeren Durchfluss in Folge parallel-geschalteter Radiatoren. (Wenn das die Temperatur überhaupt verbessert - z.B. in den Radiatoren sinkt die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ja)


----------



## Seppelchen (12. März 2009)

Danke für die Erklärung, das hab ich mir aber auch gedacht das du das meinst.


----------



## Maischi (19. Januar 2010)

*Dem alten Mann am Bart zieh*

wollt jetzt nochmal zusammenfassend fragen:

Lohnt sich das parallel Verbinden von 2 Grafikkartenwasserkühlern gleichen Fabrikates mit 2 solcher SLI-Verbinder in einem Wasserkreislauf, wenn man weniger Wert auf die Temperaturen (von mir aus ~5°C höher als in Reihe) sonder mehr auf Optik legt?

Oder hab ich da was verwechselt und es ist überhaupt nicht möglich auch wenn´s 2 identische Kühler sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn man mit einem leichten Temperaturverlust leben kann, kann man es bei zwei identischen Kühlern und wenn man Einlass und Auslass an gegenüberliegenden Enden positioniert (z.B. oben links, unten rechts), dann kann man es machen.
In allen anderen Fällen kann man es natürlich testen - aber die Chance, dass man enttäuscht wird, ist definitiv >0.


----------



## Maischi (19. Januar 2010)

Dein Prinzip hab ich verstanden, ich würde aber bevorzugen den Ein-/Auslass an der oberen der beiden Karten zu montieren. Ich würde eigentlich sagen das wasser "schießt" durch den ersten Kühler durch, dreht dann im 2. seine Runde und "schießt" wieder unbeeindruckt durch den ersten durch Richtung AGB etc. 

Selbst etwas höheren Temperaturen, sollten im Vergleich zur Standard-Lukü trotzdem sehr akzeptabel sein denke ich.

Ist meine Vermutung zu meiner favorisierten Methode richtig?

beste Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2010)

Die Methode ergibt auf alle Fälle einen Unterschied beim Durchfluss zwischen beiden Kühlern - wieviel °C das ausmacht, kann ich nicht abschäten, musst du probieren.


----------



## Maischi (19. Januar 2010)

ok, danke. sollte meine gtx280 irgendwann mal nicht mehr ausreichen werde ich mir eine 2. dazuholen. Garantie is dann auch weg und so werde ich das mal testen.

mfg


----------

